# Speaking Things Into Existence



## LovingLady (Oct 16, 2010)

We walk by faith, not by sight. A lot of you are letting the situations around you bring you down. All of you are strong and blessed, don't allow the enemy to stop you. We are able to do exceeding and abundantly all things through him that lives in us. I order for this to happen we need to have faith. 

God has lead me to this sermon by Creflo Dollar and it has blessed me tremendously. Whatever is going on in your life is subject to change. We need to have faith that the situation will change and speak it into existence. Out of the heart the mouth speaks, if you say things will never change then it never will, when you declare victory in the name of Jesus nothing can stop you.  

This is a 10 parts series so get comfortable, grab some chocolate ice cream, and prepare to be blessed by the Word of God. 

:Rose:

YouTube - Creflo Dollar- Speaking Things into Existence

YouTube - Creflo Dollar- Speaking Things into Existence 2

YouTube - Creflo Dollar- Speaking Things into Existence 3


----------



## LovingLady (Oct 16, 2010)

YouTube - Creflo Dollar- Speaking Things into Existence 4

YouTube - Creflo Dollar- Speaking Things into Existence 5

YouTube - Creflo Dollar- Speaking Things into Existence 6

YouTube - Creflo Dollar- Speaking Things into Existence 7


----------



## LovingLady (Oct 16, 2010)

YouTube - Creflo Dollar- Speaking Things into Existence 8

YouTube - Creflo Dollar- Speaking Things into Existence 9

YouTube - Creflo Dollar- Speaking Things into Existence 10

I pray that this will bless and guide someone. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you for sharing... :Rose:   

Oh........the power that God has given unto us with our 'words', and with His to back us up. 

Thank you Lord Jesus... Thank you forevermore.   We bless your Holy Name... and your Word! 

Amen and Amen.


----------



## paradise1975 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for this on time post. I am calling those things that are not to be as though they were! Amen


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't see anything. I just see a blank area in all three posts. Did you post videos or something? If so, it must be taking my computer forever to load.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't see anything either... Is it text?


----------



## Laela (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for posting the entire sermon...that's a good Word!


----------



## LovingLady (Oct 18, 2010)

paradise1975 said:


> Thank you for this on time post. I am calling those things that are not to be as though they were! Amen


 


Shimmie said:


> Thank you for sharing... :Rose:
> 
> Oh........the power that God has given unto us with our 'words', and with His to back us up.
> 
> ...


 


Laela said:


> Thank you for posting the entire sermon...that's a good Word!



You are welcome ladies.



Poohbear said:


> I don't see anything. I just see a blank area in all three posts. Did you post videos or something? If so, it must be taking my computer forever to load.





Chocolate_Silk said:


> I don't see anything either... Is it text?



I am sorry that you are not able to see it, I posted the entire sermon so that you can watch it from the board. Here is the link to the video.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 11, 2010)

This morning I woke up thinking to myself, "how does satan how so much power . . . and do we (God's children) have any power as well?" Then God told me that we do and then I remembered listening to different sermons on the matter.  

In the Off Topic section there is a thread that just started today called " Quantum Science - We can LITERALLY think things into existence?". I automatically thought of the thread I made (this one) and what Creflo Dollar said. God gave us different abilities but people that don't believe in His are reaping the benefits. We have to do better ladies. Stop telling yourself that you can't have it. If you want it, you got it, as long as it is in God's will and we have faith. We can do this, we are made in God's image.


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 12, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> We walk by faith, not by sight. A lot of you are letting the situations around you bring you down. *All of you are strong and blessed, don't allow the enemy to stop you. We are able to do exceeding and abundantly all things through him that lives in us. I order for this to happen we need to have faith.
> *
> God has lead me to this sermon by Creflo Dollar and it has blessed me tremendously. *Whatever is going on in your life is subject to change.* We need to have faith that the situation will change and speak it into existence. Out of the heart the mouth speaks, if you say things will never change then it never will, when you declare victory in the name of Jesus nothing can stop you.
> 
> This is a 10 parts series so get comfortable, grab some chocolate ice cream, and prepare to be blessed by the Word of God.



Although I am not a Dollar fan, I certainly respond to the words in bold.  Thank you, Abdijz:Rose:


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 12, 2010)

How did I miss this? I am not a Dollar fan. However, I do like when he does break down the word.


----------



## Lucie (Dec 15, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> This morning I woke up thinking to myself, "how does satan how so much power . . . and do we (God's children) have any power as well?" Then God told me that we do and then I remembered listening to different sermons on the matter.
> 
> In the Off Topic section there is a thread that just started today called " Quantum Science - We can LITERALLY think things into existence?". I automatically thought of the thread I made (this one) and what Creflo Dollar said. God gave us different abilities but people that don't believe in His are reaping the benefits. We have to do better ladies. Stop telling yourself that you can't have it.* If you want it, you got it, as long as it is in God's will and we have faith. We can do this, we are made in God's image.*


 
Preach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucie (Dec 15, 2010)

BTW, I call Creflo Dollar my "spiritual boo." I mean that as platonically as I can because he is so annointed to me. I love what he and Taffi have. I cannot tell you how many times I was on the verge of giving up and I'd go on his website or on YouTube and I felt so encouraged. I would often go to sleep in such peace. He and Joyce Meyer (I call her my, "spiritual mama*) really minister to me. Thank you for this sis. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Game recognizes game y'all. Or as we say, try the spirits by the Spirit. IOW, we don't have to be Joyce Meyer, C. Dollar, or pastor around the corner fans to recognize and appreciate the unadulturated TRUTH of the Lord when we hear it. B/C God made each of us individually but with enough like characteristics he has given us many different pastors with many different delivery styles. We just need to make sure what these men and women of God are saying line up with what his word says. 
@Abidijz, 
Yep I have been looking at the Quantum Science thread as well. It has been very interesting to see the opinions of others. Same concepts but we vary on the source of those positive outcomes. Anyway, I have been enjoying it. 
IRL I have found that spiritual laws exist much like their natural counterparts. Neither are respector of persons. For example, gravity will be gravity regardless as to who that law is acting upon. Tithing (and it's benefits or lack thereof) will be tithing no matter who that law is acting upon. The difference is having God's super+our natural working together to produce a more excellent outcome of all of that positive speaking, meditation, etc. Without him, you will get some good results but not the full 'shebang'. For some that's ok. No judging here. _I_ want the full 'shebang' tho!


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> This morning I woke up thinking to myself, "how *does satan how so much power* . . . and *do we (God's children) have* *any power as well?"* Then God told me that we do and then I remembered listening to different sermons on the matter.


Super question! Satan is the best counterfeiter ever. He wins some battles but he will not win the war. He has some power. Our God has ALL power. That's why mediums are able to tell you portions of your future. Why crooked and shady businessmen are able to enjoy success for a season. Why the dude hustling and his ol' lady look like they are living the good life while you struggle. Why fake spiritual leaders are able to manifest healing sometimes. But... in the end, all are exposed for what they are. Time, though ocasionally frustrating, is a believer's friend if we faint not. I'm telling you what I know. Not what I heard.
Psa 37:25 comes to mind(among several others)
*25* I was young and now I am old, 
yet I have _never_ seen the righteous forsaken 
or their children begging bread.


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 15, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> Yep I have been looking at the Quantum Science thread as well. It has been very interesting to see the opinions of others. Same concepts but we vary on the source of those positive outcomes. Anyway, I have been enjoying it.
> IRL I have found that spiritual laws exist much like their natural counterparts. Neither are respector of persons. For example, gravity will be gravity regardless as to who that law is acting upon. Tithing (and it's benefits or lack thereof) will be tithing no matter who that law is acting upon. The difference is having God's super+our natural working together to produce a more excellent outcome of all of that positive speaking, meditation, etc. Without him, you will get some good results but not the full 'shebang'. For some that's ok. No judging here. *I want the full 'shebang' tho!:grin*:



Prudent I am right with you I want the entire things, God's abilities are endless.


----------



## delitefulmane (Dec 15, 2010)

ABDIJZ,
Thanks for posting this! I really need this message! I watched ALL ten segments and it truly blessed me.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanx for this MUCH NEEDED reminder...I have not because I ask not!!!!!! I am praying for INCREASE!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 17, 2010)

Lucie said:


> BTW, I call Creflo Dollar my "spiritual boo." I mean that as platonically as I can because he is so annointed to me. I love what he and Taffi have. I cannot tell you how many times I was on the verge of giving up and I'd go on his website or on YouTube and I felt so encouraged. I would often go to sleep in such peace. He and Joyce Meyer (I call her my, "spiritual mama*) really minister to me. Thank you for this sis. (((HUGS)))



I love listening to his sermons online.  He tells it like it is!  I love Joyce Meyer too.  I have all of their podcasts on my iphone.

BTW OP thank you for the thread!  I believe in the _law of attraction_ as the world calls it... I call it PRAYING in Jesus' name


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 18, 2010)

delitefulmane said:


> ABDIJZ,
> Thanks for posting this! I really need this message! I watched ALL ten segments and it truly blessed me.





ONAMSHN said:


> Thanx for this MUCH NEEDED reminder...I have not because I ask not!!!!!! I am praying for INCREASE!!!





BostonMaria said:


> I love listening to his sermons online.  He tells it like it is!  I love Joyce Meyer too.  I have all of their podcasts on my iphone.
> 
> BTW OP thank you for the thread!  I believe in the _law of attraction_ as the world calls it... I call it PRAYING in Jesus' name



You are very welcome ladies. 

​


----------

